

Ask HN: Would you exchange space in your email newsletter to get exposure? - jaddison

Every business is looking for ways to achieve new users/customers.  Making inroads using traditional/online advertising techniques can be pretty expensive, so what if you found another business willing to exchange space in their email newsletter for space in yours?<p>Of course, you probably wouldn't want them to be a competitor - that's fairly obvious.  Taking the example of a classy restaurant, they might exchange newsletter space with a high end men's clothing store.  They might even consider another restaurant with a different dining experience and/or in a nearby town, because as a restauranteur you know that people move between restaurants anyhow, so play that knowledge as an advantage.<p>You both gain exposure to a <i>new</i> audience and maybe website visits that you could convert into customers.<p>Would you do it?  Why or why not?
======
roh26it
There are lots of parameters that would worry me before I trade space in my
email newsletter 1\. My subscriber count vs the other newsletter's count
(Probably the biggest problem if I have a large user base) 2\. Reputation of
the other business 3\. Audience relevance

All in all, I feel barter can surely work if proper metrics are put to it. I'm
beginning to think about bartering tweets, facebook posts, blogs etc etc!

~~~
jaddison
Those are the same concerns I have as well. For 3) and to some extent 2), you
can research it and come to your own semi-reliable conclusion.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
jaddison
Further discussion happening here: [http://www.quora.com/Marketing/Would-you-
exchange-ad-space-i...](http://www.quora.com/Marketing/Would-you-exchange-ad-
space-in-your-email-newsletter-to-get-exposure)

